

Topsy Tip: Another Retweet Button to Embed Anywhere  - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2009/11/topsy-tip-another-retweet-button-to.html

======
mikemore
Topsy has just released a Wordpress plugin that gives you another retweet
button. But, what if you can only work with a JavaScript widget? here is a
small hack..

